# HAMRADIO MARKET > ตลาดนัดเปิดท้าย >  กระเป๋าสตางค์ของผมหายไป

## gghv855

กระเป๋าสตางค์ของฉันหายไป
ในรุ่งอรุณของทุกๆวัน จะมีเด็กน้อยปะแป้งแก้มขาวขี้งอแงไม่อยากไปโรงเรียน แต่ต้องแต่งชุดนักเรียนมายืนรอที่หัวบันไดบ้านไม้เก่าๆ พุๆ
อยู่ทุกเช้าเพื่อรอให้พ่อมาผูกเชือกรองเท้าให้ พร้อมกับมอบของสิ่งหนึ่งกับเจ้าเด็กคนนี้ในทุกๆเช้าก่อนจะไปส่งสถานศึกษา
 สิ่งนั้นตอนเด็กๆหน้าตามันมีเชือกยาวๆแล้วมีผ้าสี่เหลี่ยมติดอยู่กับเชือก มันเปิดได้ปิดได้ เด็กอายุไม่กี่ขวบยังไม่เข้าใจ
แต่พ่อจะเอามาห้อยไว้ที่คอทุกเช้าก่อนไปโรงเรียนแล้วบอกกับเด็กน้อยขี้งอแงคนนี้ว่า “เวลาจะซื้อข้าว ซื้อลูกอมให้หยิบเหรียญนี้ไปให้แม่ค้าน่ะลูก”
 สิ่งนี้ที่ผู้ใหญ่รู้จักในนามว่า “กระเป๋าสตางค์” แต่เด็กน้อยขี้งอแงไม่รู้จักว่าสิ่งนี้มันมีชื่อเรียกว่าอะไร 
รู้แต่ว่ามีความสุขทุกครั้งที่มีเจ้าสิ่งนี้ห้อยคอในทุกๆเช้าก่อนไปโรงเรียน เพราะจะทำให้ตัวเองได้กินของกินเล่นกินของที่อร่อยหรือซื้อของเล่นในสิ่งที่ตัวเองอยากได้ 
แต่หากวันไหนเด็กน้อยขี้งอแงป้ำๆ เป๋อๆไปลืมเจ้ากระเป๋าสตางค์ไว้ที่ใดที่หนึ่งเป็นอันเดือดร้อนถึงครูผู้ปกครองแน่ 
ด้วยความที่ไม่รู้เดียงสาและความที่ยังเด็กมากอาจยังไม่มีความรับผิดชอบรู้แค่เพียงว่าตื่นมาต้องออกบ้านไปเล่นกับสหาย
 จึงทำให้วัยต้นเป็นวันที่เปลี่ยนกระเป๋าสตางค์มากที่สุดวัยหนึ่ง พอเติบใหญ่ขึ้นมาพอที่จะอ่านออกเขียนได้ ก็เริ่มรู้จักละว่าเจ้าสิ่งของนี้แหละมันมีชื่อเรียกว่า “กระเป๋าสตางค์” 
ถึงแม้ว่าจะโตขึ้นจากเด็กน้อยขี้งอแงมาเป็นเด็กรุ่นขี้ซนแต่ “กระเป๋าสตางค์” ก็ไม่หายไปจากชีวิต เพียงแต่มันเปลี่ยนที่จากห้อยคอมาอยู่ในกระเป๋ากางเกงนักเรียนเท่านั้นเอง
 กระเป๋าสตางค์มันเป็นสิ่งของชิ้นขนาดปานกลางไม่เล็กไม่ใหญ่ แต่มันเป็นมากกว่าเพื่อนคู่หูซะอีก ไม่สิจะต้องบอกว่ากระเป๋าสตางค์มันเป็นมากกว่าเงาซะอีก 
เวลาไหนดวงอาทิตย์ลับขอบฟ้าเงาเราก็จะหายไป แต่กระเป๋าสตางค์เป็นมากกว่านั้น ไม่ว่าแดดจะออก ฝนลงเม็ด ฟ้าคำราม ปวดท้อง กระเป๋าสตางค์มันก็ยังอยู่กับเราตลอดเวลา
 ใช้ชีวิตด้วยกันยาวนานจนมาถึงวัยทำงานผ่านฟ้าผ่านฝนมาไม่รู้เท่าไหร่กระเป๋าสตางค์ใบเก่าบ้างก็อยู่กับเจ้านายมัน บ้างก็เปลี่ยนไปเป็นกระเป๋าสตางค์ใบใหม่ 
หากจะบอกว่ากระเป๋าสตางค์เหมือนกระปุกออมสินเคลื่อนที่คงไม่ผิดมากนัก อาจจะมีจุดสำคัญมากกว่าด้วยซ้ำ เพราะชีวิตวัยทำงานเป็นชีวิตที่ขวญขวายหาปัจจัยต่างๆเพื่อที่จะรองรับตัวเองในวัยเกษียรเอกสารที่สำคัญจึงไปรวมอยู่ที่จุดเดียวคือกระเป๋าสตางค์ 
 ด้วยบทบาทและภาระหน้าที่ที่นายมันมอบให้มากขึ้นจึงทำให้กระเป๋าสตางค์เป็นที่หมายปองของเหล่าโจรหรือมิจฉาชีพที่ซุ่มดูอยู่ 
หากวันใดฟ้าฝนไม่เป็นใจ ตัวเราเองเหนี่อย เพลียมาจากการทำงาน
 เหล่าพวกโจรหรือมิจฉาชีพจะมาขโมยกระเป๋าสตางค์เราไปนอกจากจะทำให้เราสูญเสียเอกสารสำคัญในกระเป๋าสตางค์แล้ว 
 หากวันไหนโจรไม่ปราณีหมายถึงเราอาจจะถูกทำร้ายร่างกาย สูญเสียตังค์และเอกสารสำคัญในกระเป๋าสตางค์ไม่พอ
 เรายังเจ็บตัวอีก มันไม่เหมือนกับช่วงเวลาที่เราเด็กๆ ไร้เดียงสา ที่กระเป๋าสตางค์หายแล้วร้องไห้ฟูมฟาย เดี๋ยวพ่อแม่ก็จะซื้อกระเป๋าสตางค์ให้เราใหม่
 มันคนล่ะช่วงเวลากันตอนนี้เราคือผู้ใหญ่เต็มตัว ที่มีความรับผิดชอบ มีหน้าที่ มีครอบครัวที่เราจะต้องดูแล ร้องไห้เสียใจได้แต่ถึงอย่างไร
 เราก็ต้องก้มหน้าก้มตายอมรับเรื่องราวที่เกิดขึ้น แล้วลุกขึ้นมาสู้ใหม่ ถึงแม้สิ่งที่เราได้รับจากสิ่งที่กระเป๋าสตางค์ได้ฝากรอยแผลไว้ให้เรา 
แต่นั่นหาใช่ความผิดของเจ้ากระเป๋าสตางค์ซะที่ไหน ความผิดที่แท้จริงคือข้อผิดพลาดที่ตัวเรา ไม่มีการรอบคอบตัวเอง แม้เหตุการณ์นี้ไม่ใช่สิ่งที่ใครปรารถนา
 และไม่ใช่เรื่องราวที่จะเกิดขึ้นได้กับทุกคนแต่อย่างน้อยสิ่งที่เราได้รับจากบทเรียนนี้ คือความเชี่ยวชาญชีวิต ที่หาซื้อไม่ได้….

----------


## gghv855

ดันกระทู้ครับ

----------


## gghv855

ดันกระทู้ครับ

----------


## gghv855

ดันกระทู้ครับ

----------


## gghv855

ดันกระทู้ครับ

----------

